
Facebook CTO Bret Taylor's Biggest Mistake? Buying Servers - alexwilliams
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/02/facebook-cto-bret-taylors-bigg.php?utm_source=ReadWriteCloud&utm_medium=rwchomepage&utm_campaign=ReadWriteCloud_posts&utm_content=Facebook%20CTO%20Bret%20Taylors%20Biggest%20Mistake?%20Buying%20Servers
======
iamclovin
Absolutely. Until you have a minimum viable product, there is no point
shelling out money on hardware or inventing languages or writing your own
data-store.

Latest case in point being Asana Whig started out writing it's own language
but wisely decided it's better to ship first.

